

How LinkedIn penalizes its users - minouye
http://mattinouye.com/post/53551719761/how-linkedin-penalizes-its-users

======
alanchavez
I've seen that the people worth connecting with, you just have to google their
name, and some random bits of information that LinkedIn gives "for free" and
voila, no need for linked in.

